

Since when can't we reply to a reply to a reply anymore? - lucb1e

I'm just wondering whether it's me going mad and were we never able to do this, or has a thread depth limit been added recently?<p>Twice today I wanted to reply to something, but couldn't because it was already a reply to a reply. Are comments not supposed to be a discussion anymore, or how are we supposed to keep replying to someone?
======
sp332
There is an increasing timeout on deeper-nested replies. This is to cut down
on the extent of flamewars.

------
byoung2
A workaround appears to be this: when the reply link is hidden on a deeply
nested comment, click the "link" link next to the meta of that comment. There
is a reply button on the resulting page

------
wmf
Wait. Your chance will come.

~~~
byoung2
Is there a karma threshold for this?

~~~
byoung2
I seem to be able to reply to a reply to a reply

EDIT: but the reply button disappears here

~~~
byoung2
Strange...now the reply button reappeared

~~~
byoung2
It's odd that my two replies above were both downvoted, even though I was just
trying to be helpful to the OP. If this is the kind of response you can expect
on the new HN for trying to help, it's no wonder this community continues to
decline in quality.

~~~
onlyup
How far can it go?

~~~
sp332
far.

~~~
sp332
Really far!

~~~
sp332
I'm not sure there's actually a limit.

~~~
sp332
I just think it gets annoying enough that people usually stop.

~~~
sp332
But sometimes, I have seen threads that get squished way up on the right side
of the page!

